# WNBA Schedule 2005



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

Hey All,

The WNBA has released its schedule for the 2005 season. All I have to say is why do they always try to give the LA Sparks a tough schedule each season? They have a stretch of 8 straight road games!!! They visit all of the other 6 Western Conference teams before ending with a back-to-back in NY and CON.

They shall still prevail!!!

PS: Why is ABC airing less games? NBC used to air live games almost each weekend. Oh, and what happened to Oxygen (Media) and Telemundo? No games from them?

Jovany


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jov_brien</b>!
> 
> 
> PS: Why is ABC airing less games? NBC used to air live games almost each weekend. Oh, and what happened to Oxygen (Media) and Telemundo? No games from them?
> ...



NBC was so much better than ABC. Not only in the WNBA, but in the NBA as well. I have no clue about Oxygen and Telemundo. I hope they are still airing WBA games because what am I suppose to do without my WNBA games on SUnday mornings when I don't attend church?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Cometsbiggestfan wrote:

"what am I suppose to do without my WNBA games on SUnday mornings when I don't attend church?"

Well, maybe the Lord wants you in church instead of watching the W???? LOL. I am only kidding. I have a difficult time with that, too. The Eastern games start at 11:00 or noon central, and there is not possible way to get out of church in the Southern regions of the US and get home in time for those early starts.

I am thinking that the Oxygen schedule is not yet negotiated, so we have that to look forward to with the other posted games.


----------



## magic21 (Dec 24, 2004)

i know how it is, all the teams that i want to see play are not shown on regular tv. now i have to go order ESPN2 to see basketball games, a season that only last four months.


----------

